
Nvdia Newest GPU - patriklee90
https://youtu.be/TJcKYUTaBtg
======
patriklee90
[https://venturebeat.com/2020/05/14/nvidia-unveils-
monstrous-...](https://venturebeat.com/2020/05/14/nvidia-unveils-
monstrous-a100-ai-chip-with-54-billion-transistors-and-5-petaflops-of-
performance/)

NVIDIA reveals their latest 5 Petaflops GPU that cost $199,000

